# Bigger Compeitions?



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

So my gelding and I have been jumping for many years now, Im almost 18 and he's 10 yrs old. I have had him for his whole life. But we jump up to 4ft9 now, I know we are not ready for anything higher than a 4 ft class, since i want to MASTER the 4ft3, 4ft9 and 4ft9 jumping lessons. 
I would like to do a bigger show, than the local shows, I know what is expected of me, and my horse, but should I do it?


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

wow spellling errorrr 4ft6 ** lol


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Your local shows have a 4 foot class!??! Wow. I don't see any 4 ft divisions until I get to rated shows. 

Are you working with a trainer? My first answer would be to ask your trainer.

My second answer, why not? If you can successfully navigate around a 4 ft (and above) course you should be branching out past the local stuff.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

sorry, I'm confused by your post too. You school 4"9? But you only feel ready to show at 4"? there is a TREMENDOUS difference between 4", 4"3, 4"6, and 4"9. In fact, 4"9 starts getting to the Grand Prix stuff. If you're schooling at grand prix why would you hold yourself back to just 4 ft?


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes my local shows get up to 3ft9-4ft.
Ive only jumped 4ft3 course three times, 4ft6 course and 4ft9 course once..Yes I am working with a trainer, who is wonderful, she has taken us so far.

I want to feel more ready for the bigger classes, I think. I feel comfortable with 4 ft, and I my gelding hasnt done a big class, so I dont want to put him right in class over 4ft3. I want to fully prepare him for anything over 4ft3 ( for a show)...I want to play it safe for a bit. I haven't done this before so i am excited and nervous lol. Am i going in the right direction?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds like you're headed in the right direction. Keep in mind that at rated shows you usually only have 1 class per division a day. Most jumpers do about 2 classes a day -first one often being more of a warm up- and often move up throughout the week. So the first day you could do the 1.20 M (3'11) and then the 1.25 M (4'1) and then if that goes well do the 1.25 M and then move up to the 1.30 (4'3). This is very much a question you ask your trainer though...


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, my coach thinks we are ready, she is taking us to a show 4 hours from here, which i guess, from what I have heard, the jumpers there are very little, and she said Dak and I would easily kick butt, lol. I'm interested in doing the 6 bar, which we have done before, and he doesnt touch a single rail, we got up to 4ft9. I feel ready, but i dont wanna push it, but thanks, i have notified my coach that I have a goal of doing a larger more competitive class next year.


----------

